# small shark fishing around dauphin island



## auwallace

anyone have any tips for fishing for smaller sharks around dauphin island? i was thinking on the gulf side of sand island early in the morning with cut bait or pinfish?


----------



## countryjwh

They should be there. I know they are everywhere on the west end at Katrina rocks to the very far west end. Gulf side and bay side. As many three footers as you could want to catch. Some bigger!


----------



## froglegs

I target smaller sharks off the beach. I am not expert but have had some success on filets of ladyfish. I suppose a filet of anything will work. I use smallish baits trying to catch smallish sharks but have hooked up with one in the 200ish range so my intentions are good but results vary.


----------



## auwallace

countryjwh said:


> They should be there. I know they are everywhere on the west end at Katrina rocks to the very far west end. Gulf side and bay side. As many three footers as you could want to catch. Some bigger!


thanks, i was thinking sand island due to easier access. is there a place near the cut to park and launch?


----------



## auwallace

froglegs said:


> I target smaller sharks off the beach. I am not expert but have had some success on filets of ladyfish. I suppose a filet of anything will work. I use smallish baits trying to catch smallish sharks but have hooked up with one in the *200ish range* so my intentions are good but results vary.


:blink: would drag me to mississippi, would be a hell of a ride though


----------



## countryjwh

I think there is a place but you may have to pay to park and it closes during the good shark fishing hours. They ought to be all around sand island though. I just have not fished there this year.


----------



## froglegs

auwallace said:


> :blink: would drag me to mississippi, would be a hell of a ride though


LOL! Yep. I fought a 200 lb'ish for 3.5 hours and I was on the beach. I am new to the kayak deal and don't believe i will be targeting sharks until I learn a little bit. 

I am going to start with a nice river bass and work my way up. My son and I do have a bucket list of fish from the yak but sharks ain't on it. :no:


----------



## PAWGhunter

I used to shark fish Dauphin Island once a week a few years ago. Great place for shark fishing, other than the long ass walk to the water with all the shark gear. The beach has changed so much that I couldn't even tell you the places where I had the best luck, since they are now gone. Lots of sharks! A nice chunk of ladyfish would only last 10min in the water and then make the 9/0 sing. The water is shallow all long ways out, so only a short kayak ride is needed.


----------



## auwallace

Thanks for all the replies. I've inadvertently caught sharks around dauphin island but never targeted them specifically, usually just bonnets and small black tips. Is it best to free line chunks of fish, under a float, or just stick it on the bottom?


----------



## froglegs

auwallace said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I've inadvertently caught sharks around dauphin island but never targeted them specifically, usually just bonnets and small black tips. Is it best to free line chunks of fish, under a float, or just stick it on the bottom?


I catch them off the beach so I have the baits on the bottom.


----------



## auwallace

froglegs said:


> I catch them off the beach so I have the baits on the bottom.


That's what i figures, now i just have to get some time to get down there.....wife has me busy the next few weeks.


----------

